# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как организовать доступ к определенной папке на дом. ПК определенного пользователя

## XmasOwner

Суть в том, что есть несколько пользователей и один мой домашний ПК (статический IP есть) и отдельные папки на моем ПК для каждого пользователя (*USER_1*, *USER_2* и т.д.), надо чтоб определенный пользователь мог получить доступ только к своей папке и не в коем случае ни к другой. (Например: *VASYA -> USER*_1, *DIMA -> USER_2*) папка к которой пользователь получит доступ определяется введенным им *логином* и *паролем* т.к. у них нет статического АйПи, возможно ли это вообще для домашнего ПК, если да то как это сделать, управлять моим ПК им не нужно, только возможность забирать из папки файлы и не более того.

П.С. _я не программист и не системщик, если можно, расскажите пошагово, заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПОСИБО _

----------


## Cheechako

Не очень понял вопрос :) , однако один из вариантов - использование ftp-сервера.

----------


## XmasOwner

*Cheechako*, можно по подробнее

----------


## Cheechako

Для "подробностей" нужно хоть немного представлять желаемое :)
Сколько я понял, есть компьютер, к которому возможен доступ "извне", допустим по IP-адресу.
На нём можно "поднять" встроенный (в случае WinXP *Pro*) ftp-сервер, либо поставить, например, FileZilla (сервер) [в принципе, первый имеет больше возможностей, у второго, помимо бесплатности, есть достаточно "прозрачный" графический интерфейс], создать и настроить пользователей.
Доступ можно осуществлять посредством любого ftp-клиента (системного, поставить любой другой, использовать IExplorer, Mozill'у, какой-нибудь (Total) Commander etc).
Видимый недостаток - (принципиальная) возможность доступа произвольного желающего (особенно потому, что "стандартный" пользователь любит account'ы вида "Vasya" с паролем "123").
Во избежание подобного, и если это делается "для себя любимого и друзей" (в смысле возможности установки ПО), + есть проблемы с доступом - можно организовать виртуальную локальную сеть через Internet посредством Hamachi, и сделать всё в ней (кроме участников, никто ничего не увидит).
P.S. говорю только об использовании свободных программ, и предельной (на мой взгляд) простоты реализации.
Как это выглядит в жизни, можно посмотреть на любом сервере - например, ftp://ftp.kiae.su/pub/, ftp://ftp.pc.ibm.com/ и т.д.

----------


## voven

автор думаю говорит о другом, нужно покапаться с политиками прав и расдать требумые права на  опредленные папки.

----------


## XmasOwner

*voven*, именно

----------


## Cheechako

Не думал дожить до времён, когда люди не будут знать, что такое ftp-протокол :confused:
"Раздача прав", если так можно назвать создание учётных записей, делается много проще, чем конфигурирование оных в Windows (более того, в самой системе пользователей создавать не обязательно:yes:); и пользователь не может сделать что-либо, кроме передачи файлов :)

В качестве разъяснения: имеется в виду "доустановка" элемента Windows, показанного на рисунке, либо установка альтернативного ПО.

----------


## XmasOwner

*Cheechako*, Установил и что дальше делать?:):confused:

----------


## Cheechako

Хм! :)
Для начала предложил бы воспользоваться программой FileZilla - собственно, из соображений простого графического интерфейса и "невмешательства" (практически) в дела системы. Страница FileZilla  - http://filezilla-project.org/ (естественно, требуется *Server*); клиенты - дело вкуса.
Достаточно подробное описание можно посмотреть здесь,
здесь, или здесь; и примеры использования в качестве клиентов "ходовых" программ.В принципе, возможно возникновение конфликтов портов (например, со Skype), но это легко преодолевается.
Нужно разрешить ftp в "Брандмауэре Windows"; стоит посмотреть настройки директорий (можно сделать так, чтобы каждый пользователь видел только свою, или некоторые из расположенных рядом ;))

----------


## XmasOwner

*Cheechako*, Спасибо, все заработало. :drinks:

----------


## Cheechako

Всё гениальное - просто :D

----------


## Fedor Hamov

Как самый простой вариант в этом случае могу предложить к рассмотрению Hide Folders (найти ее в сети не проблема) паролишь требуемую папку и вперед.... и не надо заморачиваться с уровнями доступа.

----------

